# Tool Talk > Wheels >  John Deere tactical tractor

## Jon

This one is making its way around the internet. Gun mounts for tractors are actually commonplace, especially when people are working in remote parts of rural land and don't want to wear a holster. But, real or not, this specimen is a beauty.



This viral photo is a great internet pun machine. Some good picks I've seen around:

_
"Freedom mows no bounds."
"Nothing runs like a terrorist."
"Nothing guns like a Deere."
"Rural assault vehicle."
"Lawn 'n Guardin'."
"John Deere Hunter."
"Get off my lawn!"
_


Previously:
Ford Flathead-powered 1970s John Deere lawn tractor
miniature John Deere 9630 plowing snow video

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Imabass

I have been considering making a holster for my AR15 on my tractor. Its nice to have for the wild hog problem.

----------


## will52100

Many a time growing up I'd considered a rifle rack on the tractor's roll bars.

Cool photo, would be interesting firing a 1919 from it.

----------


## Dr Stan

Really? Are you so afraid of your shadow you just have to arm a garden tractor? Good grief.

----------


## will52100

Don't know afraid of your own shadow, but the reason I wanted a rifle rack was you wouldn't believe the number of coyotes and deer I'd see while working a field. As for the garden tractor, why? Why not? It's cool, no other reason. Maybe squirrels or wood chucks?

----------

high-side (May 26, 2019)

----------


## Dr Stan

Right. Everyone needs an assault rifle to kill groundhogs & coyotes. I've killed a number of the same with a single shot breach 22 Hornet.

BTW, I'm also a disabled Vietnam vet and know full well the primary purpose of an assault rifle.

----------


## will52100

Good for you. Glad that's all you need. Last time I checked however, it was labeled the bill of Rights, not needs. Also, that looks like a 1919, not an assault rifle, can't tell on the carbine or rifle if they are full auto or semi. And last time I checked by definition assault rifle had to have full auto or 3 round burst capability and is a PITA paper work wise and very very expensive to own. A semi auto is not an assault rifle. Unless maybe you consider my 1860 Henry an assault rifle? I imagine those facing it with muzzle loaders thought so.

A photo by itself with no context doesn't mean much. There's no information on where it was taken, or if the firearms are full auto or semi auto. It could very well be a display for laughs at Knob Creek for all we know. That's the thing, we don't know.

As an aside, I was referencing the 1919 for killing squirrels, not the AR or M1.

BTW, I am a vet as well, and know exactly what the purpose of firearms are. Just for the record I don't even own an AR, never a big fan, but that's my Right to own one or not.

----------


## volodar

So every time you see deer, coyote, "maybe a squirrel or wood chuck" you want to shoot it. I have a feeling that this isn't to feed your family, but "just because". Sorry about your illness.

----------


## will52100

Really? Just for your information I don't kill for fun. Coyotes are a nuisance around here, got a habit of eating people's pets and young calves. One or two deer a year is enough to keep my freezer full. And while I haven't hunted squirrel in years, they are tasty.

Sorry I did not intend to trigger the liberal snowflakes, I thought I was talking with people that had a sense of humor. And common sense, but I guess that's becoming a rarity now days. Just go to your safe place and try not to look at the scary pics of the assault mower.

----------

BigAl6670 (May 27, 2019),

crahar (May 26, 2019),

high-side (May 27, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Last I checked here in Texas it was illegal to hunt GAME animals from a vehicle however varmits do not classify as game, Hogs are one exception in many counties due to the feral population of domestic hogs gone wild some counties may even have a bounty on them certain times of the year. Also some counties even allow hog hunting from aircraft. 
And forget about those armalite 15's those .223 rounds won't stop most hogs in 1 shot I've even witnessed a large charging boar take 3 rounds from a .243 in the skull before it droped 
I don't have a hog problem where I am so I mostly just carry my little snake charmer Rossi .410 when in the fields either on foot or on the tractor 
I there were any hogs around here I would most likely have either my Baikal 12 ga double or possibly my Mosburg .270 and even with that I would hope for a chest shot 
As far as the picture goes the question would be not why but why not just don't understand the 1919 but it is his not mine
And by the way RA 1971-1977

----------


## will52100

Not sure on the legalities of hunting from a vehicle myself, never actually did it, just thought real hard about doing so as a kid, mainly while watching all the deer and such from the tractor seat. No major hog problems down here, though a neighbor did let a bunch of Piney wood's rooters loose several years ago and they were tearing our crops up and we had to take them out. The little suckers were tough as well, hate to see what a large hog could take.

----------


## Jon

I think you're right about it possibly being a display for laughs. The EOTech and Rem(_ington?_) banners suggest that this is a gun store. The hazard sign so perfectly tucked into the ammo can is another tell. If that's true, it's very clever; this would be a crowd pleaser at any rural gun store in America.

----------

high-side (May 27, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

will52100 (Sep 18, 2017)

----------


## dkutzner

looks nice. but when you need a machine gun strapped to your lawn tractor to cut the front lawn, I think it's time to look for a new neighborhood lol

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 26, 2019)

----------


## will52100

Certainly give weight to the phrase "get off my lawn"

----------


## Frank S

Except for the probability of getting out of hand I sometimes wish for a flame thrower mounted on my brush cutter.

----------

high-side (May 27, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 26, 2019),

will52100 (Sep 18, 2017)

----------


## Jon

A real-life version; the John Deere M-Gator A1. This John Deere vehicle is only available for sale to the US military.



More: M-Gator 6x4 Utility Vehicle

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Slawman (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## mklotz

Hmm, four machine guns and no crew protection armor. Now that's how you motivate your men to get into attack mode. Is driving it a volunteer-only assignment?

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Jon

German police vehicle. Looks to be around 30 years old.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 19, 2018),

Slawman (Apr 10, 2019),

that_other_guy (Jun 1, 2019),

will52100 (Sep 18, 2018)

----------


## will52100

Posed photo, looks like 4 mk19 automatic grenade launchers just sitting on the Gator, not mounted, no provision for the ammo belts, which on a 40mm is quite large, no provision for elevation, those suckers have a trajectory like a rainbow.

----------


## Rocky71

Actuall more likely that Gator is an ordnance section transport vehicle (note Aviation designator on fender horn) hauling heavy guns to/from aircraft or crew-served vehicles

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## will52100

Most likely you are correct, and made a convenient photo op.

----------


## ranald

It's been a very entertaining & informative read so thanks to all involved.

Here, when we were banning guns (we used to call them rifles & pistols, except for "shotguns"), all & sundry were up in arms about it. Who would really want to shoot Deer John. I guess some of us would like to line up politians but that is just a reveree. Then again we have had much less armed assults than previously and population has growen. In some states we see the use of capsicum spray & weapons used by police in what many may say is excessive. I have to say the bear facts: we don't know what's lion in the long grass out there.
Cheers & thanks everyone esp Jon.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Is this one real? Labeled as:




> C Co 1st Bn, 6th Marines during Urban Warrior Limited Objective Experiment 1 at the MOUT facility at Camp Lejeune January 1998

----------

baja (Mar 31, 2019),

ranald (Mar 30, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 30, 2019),

Slawman (Apr 10, 2019)

----------


## ranald

He looks like a sitting duck in that garbage bin.

----------

will52100 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

Sh** — looks like you better _pay_ that electric bill. They're looking to turn off more than just your power.  :Big Grin:

----------

high-side (May 26, 2019),

will52100 (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Al8236

Looks like target practice to me!
I think I would want a little more between me and any incoming than that little fiberglass tub!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 31, 2019)

----------


## Big Sexy

At least he is wearing his safety orange

----------


## Jon

When it's finally time to upgrade the ol' John Deere tactical tractor:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (May 26, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 25, 2019),

Seedtick (May 25, 2019)

----------


## Clockguy

> Looks like target practice to me!
> I think I would want a little more between me and any incoming than that little fiberglass tub!



That's a 2.75" FFAR unguided rocket pod usually carried under the wing of a fighter or on the side of a helicopter. If that yahoo could somehow fire just one rocket out of one tube, it would tear the whole side of that bucket off and dump his a$$ in the dirt quicker'n he could say BOO!!

Edit: Now that I look at the "bucket" closer, it would probably just swivel him upside down, either way he's gonna sink his dick in the dirt no matter what!

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> When it's finally time to upgrade the ol' John Deere tactical tractor:



Just in time to let your mind race out of control – at a cosplay venue near you. Now – for big kids too.

----------


## high-side

> Right. Everyone needs an assault rifle to kill groundhogs & coyotes. I've killed a number of the same with a single shot breach 22 Hornet.
> 
> BTW, I'm also a disabled Vietnam vet and know full well the primary purpose of an assault rifle.



No such thing as an "assault rifle". That's a fabricated term made up by the Lib-tards.

----------

crahar (May 26, 2019),

will52100 (May 26, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> No such thing as an "assault rifle". That's a fabricated term made up by the Lib-tards.



Whatever you tell yo' self and believe, eh? The term was 1st used in Vietnam newsreels – to describe a soldier's usual combat weapon. Then – because gun aficionados everywhere said "I want one" – the term was picked up by gun manufacturers and retail outlets – to sell guns. Now you want to play technocrat – by disavowing the term – in favor of AR-15. Doesn't mean _assault rifle_ was 1st coined by [Quote:] Lib-tards [/QUOTE]. Get over yourself.

----------

that_other_guy (Jun 1, 2019),

volodar (May 27, 2019)

----------


## high-side

Did some prototypes for Eotech back about 9 yrs ago. They wanted a large and extra-large version of their HoloSight to be vehicle-mounted Ma Deuce .50 
They said the soldiers were tired of having to walk their shots up the hills, and the Hajis would hide before they could reach them.
Here's a half finished size medium. This sight would be right at home on the John Deere / M 1919 :Rocker:

----------

will52100 (May 27, 2019)

----------


## high-side

> Whatever you tell yo' self and believe, eh? The term was 1st used in Vietnam newsreels – to describe a soldier's usual combat weapon. Then – because gun aficionados everywhere said "I want one" – the term was picked up by gun manufacturers and retail outlets – to sell guns. Now you want to play technocrat – by disavowing the term – in favor of AR-15. Doesn't mean _assault rifle_ was 1st coined by [Quote:] Lib-tards



. Get over yourself.[/QUOTE]

Ever notice how it's always a gun-grabbing lib that is first to chime up and make the point to tell another individual what his "needs" are? Maybe you never put two and two together, but firearms of all types are a mechanical device that is appealing to most machinist type of folk. I'm actually surprised that your able to stomach most of what is on sites like this because it involves sharp pointy tools to make the projects. After all, all of those tools in a shop could be labeled as an "assault weapon", and used to hurt somebody, and we must ban them from the masses, right?

Something as innocent as a picture of a John Deere tractor with a gun mounted on it is all it takes to trigger you? I feel sorry for you.

----------

will52100 (May 27, 2019)

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Aug 25, 2019),

baja (Aug 20, 2019),

high-side (Aug 20, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 19, 2019),

will52100 (Aug 20, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

That should keep the ground hogs out of the soybeans!!. I wonder if it is remote controlled from the cab?

----------

will52100 (Aug 20, 2019)

----------


## volodar

Pretty silly.

----------


## suther51

Photo shopped??
What do you suppose would happen to the cab glass the first time the trigger was pulled, that recoil has to go somewhere. 
Eric

----------

will52100 (Aug 20, 2019)

----------


## jatt

Yep do have a bit of a chuckle when I see stuff like these pics posted up, then sit back and folks wind each up about it!!!

For the anti firearms types, it wont matter how strongly you try and voice your disapproval.... folks will play with what they can get their hands on. If its legal then u will you will just have to put up or get the laws changed!!

Me, well ex military, so done my fair share of carry around and firing the "tools of the trade" available to me at the time. My opinion, for all its worth, is all types of firearms were created for a purpose and best used for what they are designed for.

----------

